# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Πυκνωτες παρακαμψης !!

## stavrosbmw

Καλησπερα.Μπορει καποιος να μου πει ποιος ειναι ο ρολος ενος πυκνωτη παρακαμψης πανω σε ενα κυκλωμα, απο τι υλικο ειναι φτιαγμενοι και ποια η χωρητικοτητα τους(νομιζω 100nF) ?

----------


## sabouras

Νομίζω ότι έχει απαντηθεί ξανά αυτό το θέμα. 
Δες εδώ
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=72760
και για περισσότερες πληροφορίες 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcJ6UdDx1vg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8MpZGjwgR0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xicZF9glH0

----------

